# The Breeland Playhouse



## Elbereth (Sep 15, 2002)

Two blocks from the Prancing Pony, down a cobblestone pathway in the northside of town, lies the famous Breeland Playhouse where actors, musicians gather to perform the great theatrical performances of the day. 

Outside of the door a sign has been posted: 

OPEN AUDITIONS WILL BE HELD AT 3PM TODAY 
** SEEKING ACTORS, ARTISTS, AND MUSICIANS OF ALL KINDS **  

*At 3pm the doors open and those who enter are greeted warmly by the Menel Barliman, head of the Breeland Playhouse Committee. Everyone is excited and a bit nervous...actors are nervous going over monologues in their head...some are carrying instruments, others are carrying portfolios of art work in hopes of being in charge of sets. Menal is very pleased at the turn out. She then directs everyone into the amphitheater, but not before they stop for coffee, tea, and pastries that are awaiting at the door. Menel patiently awaits for everyone to arrive before she explains the play which they will be auditioning for*


----------



## Aerin (Sep 15, 2002)

Aerin arrives at the Breeland Playhouse, the first one there. She greets Menal and has some of the refreshments offered.

"So, what parts are open for auditions?"


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 15, 2002)

"Well let's wait for a few more to enter and I'll explain the play that we are doing. It's going to be legendary!!!" *giggles*

Then with stars in her eyes, Menal begins envisioning the play in her head and starts happily humming music from the play's score.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 15, 2002)

ooo ooo ooo!!! I wanna audition!!!!


----------



## Valar (Sep 15, 2002)

*Valar rides into Bree, he's wearing a old but well kept formal suit, thats slightly faded. Walking through the big doors of the playhouse, he ambles over to Menel who's sitting quite stiffly on the stage, talking to a bunch of fresh faced hobbit actors. Bowing low Valar introduces himself*

"Goodday Master barliman, I am Valar and i would like to audition for the role of conductor of the band"

*Opening the buckle on his worn leather satchell, Valar hands Menel a portfolio of plays he has worked on, and his skills of musical talents, Valar twiddles his Baton nervously as he views it over*

"This is very impressive Master Valar, but let us see who us wants to audition, ok?"

"Thankyou sir, that is most kind"

*Valar walks over to a group of Men and women, holding the instruments and starts talking to them.*


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 15, 2002)

Crazy idea you've got here! That's a compliment.

*Truor notices a new building, misses the sign outside, and runs into a line of actors looking for snacks* "What's going on in here? People are making buildings just to have a free snack bar?" *people glare at him, and some human tells him what's going on* "Oh, this is some theater type place? For fine arts and the like? Sure, I could use some culture.  I wonder if they need a stage manager. I'm good at running around backstage with a clipboard! Never was much of an actor... *wanders off with the untalented actor scoffing at him* or a dancer... or a singer... or a musician... or an artist."


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 15, 2002)

After reading Valar's impressive portfolio, she looks up at him with a twinkle in her eyes and she starts to giggle madly. Then taking off her fake mustache and beard, she reveals that she is actually a young teenage girl. 

"Gets them everytime!" *giggles as Valar turns red in embarassment* "Don't worry, I fool everyone in my disguises. That is what makes me a great actress. And that is what I hope I will be able to pass on to all of you. Well at least all of you who hope to land a role in this years production of 'The Simarillion the Musical'!!!" *Aerin gets a worried expression on her face...and Menel can realizes right away why*

"Oh and don't worry Aerin, there will be no nude scene's in our version of this play. I'm afraid the one man version of Simirillion the Musical seems to take too many artistic liberties that the conservative residents of Bree are just not ready to see. Our clothes will be kept on in this version. Don't you worry." *Aerin breaths a sign of relief*


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 16, 2002)

Elessar walks in. Under one arm he has Shakespears 'first folio' and the other is carrying his guitar case. He waves to Valar before signing in.


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 16, 2002)

Simarillion the Musical:

A new play version by: Menal Barliman
Staged by: 

Cast: (in order of appearance)
Melkor - 
Tulkas-
Yavanna-
Manwe- 
Varda- 
Aule-
Feanor-
Fingolfin-
Finarfin-
Ungoliant-
Mandos-
Finrod-
Galadriel-
Melian-
King Thingol-
Maedhros-
Maglor-
Caranthir-
Beren-
Luthien-
Carcharoth-
Huan-
Rian/Morwen
Hurin
Turin
Nienor
Mim-
Beleg-
Glaurung-
Brandir-
Tuor-
Earendil-
Cirdan-
Elwing-
Elrond-
Elros-

(note: multiple roles will be casted per actor)


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Sep 18, 2002)

The Hobbit Gamgee bursts through the thearte's doors. Swaggering past the line of hopefuls he announces 'Barilman I am here, your production is saved. THE tenor of the shire is now back from his artistic odyssey to grace the boards of this fine establishment. I wish to audition for the part of Mim' *alot of sniggering from behind* Meanal herself grins pushing back a laugh. 'Well I can't play an Elf can I? walking in platforms is one thing but on stilts?'


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 18, 2002)

"Well then lets start the auditions!"

Menal then hands out scripts to everyone. Then leading Valar to an old piano in the back of the room, she hands him a song book to review and then with a wink, returns to the others who are reading their scripts. 

"OK...Truor. You come with me. You will be my stage manager. I will need your help in casting." Menal and Truor then take a seat by the stage and begin conversing in hushed tones.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

OOOH!!!! Can i be both the stage crew second in command (i can make a mean set) and Feanor? 'This is sharper than thy tongue!' ill get started on making them silmars!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 19, 2002)

*goldie rushes into the theter place* "sorry i wasnt here earlier. i just found out when auditions are/were like .5 min ago. am i too late?"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 19, 2002)

well since im not exactly stage crew material can i be Fingolfin instead of feanor? All my directors said i excell in dramatic battle scenes


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Doesnt want to play a useless excuse for a female. but whatever.*


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 19, 2002)

Menal laughs " Don't worry guys! No one is late...the auditions haven't even begun yet...relax! In a momment I will be inviting people up on stage for auditions. The auditions will not be for any one role. You will be required to do one monologue and one singing audtion. After the auditions are over Truor and I will decide who gets what role. Please bear in mind...that since this play has so many characters, you may be asked to play more that one role. So try to make your auditions as versatile as you can...and most importantly HAVE FUN!!"

Menal then takes a seat in front of the stage as the crowd that has gathered begin to prepare for their auditions.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 19, 2002)

*grabs some pastries and hot tea, puts them on his clipboard with official looking papers on it, then sits down with Menal to critique people*

*a Dwarf ambles in, wondering what's going on, having never seen a place devoted entirely to theater arts, he moves to the snack bar to ask someone what's going on, runs into a stressed out looking human, glaring at the ceiling, reciting lines in a shaky voice, and finds out that parts for the musical of The Silmarillion are being auditioned for, yes, this Dwarf is a little cultured, so he knew of two parts that he'd like to play, and tried to find somebody in charge, then runs into Menal and Truor* "Excuse me, but are the parts for Aule and Mim still open? What Dwarf wouldn't want to play them?"


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 19, 2002)

Menal looks up from her sketching and smiles at the dwarf. "All the parts are available. Just grab yourself a number and a script and when we are ready we will call you up."

*Hands the dwarf a script of monologues*

Menal then shows Truor the sketches of the set...she has just jotted loosely on the cover of her script. "So what do you think...be nice...but I think it would be a cool idea for the opening scene."


----------



## Galdor (Sep 19, 2002)

Galdor enters and walks over to Menal. "This is a great looking play you've got here" he said holding up the copy of the script she had given him in the single's bar a little earlyer. "If you need my help for anything I'd be happy join in your play, just tell me where you want me."


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 19, 2002)

*assuming the the opening scene is the Void, Truor is resigned to the simplicity of the set* "Black. Hmmm...Good strong color. Good enough for me."

*Boffin wanders off, reading the _dialogue_ , trying to think godlike thoughts*


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 19, 2002)

*Menal's forhead crinkles in concentration as she considers Galdors offer. *

"Hmm...*nods head...her hand stroking her chin* You look like a pretty responsible guy. Are you technologically savy. I need a good guy to run lights and sound...do you think you're up for the challenge?"


----------



## Galdor (Sep 19, 2002)

Sure, he replied sounds good to me. Do you have second to show me where I'll be running it from? That way I can get everything ready before the auditions.

OCC: wow, that's pretty wield, I run the sound board and lights at my church!


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 19, 2002)

"Truor, take charge while I show Galdor backstage. We'll start the auditioning when I return."

*With Galdor following close behind...Menal leads him to the sound boards backstage*

OOC: Hehehe....I must be psychic.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 20, 2002)

*goldie sets to work memorizing her monologue* "Excuse me, Menal, do the auditions include singing?"


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

*steps up to the Goldberry person* "Oh, Menal's showing somebody around backstage. You can show us your stuff in a minute. Gots to wait for her." 

You will be required to do one monologue and one singing audtion. <--- quote from Menal


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

*erps* "thanks...?" *runs and studies the monologues for kicks&*


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 21, 2002)

OOC: Hi people I like this idea here, it's cool.... but I'm not sure how it works. Can someone explain it to me a little more.
Sorry for my interuption of foolish questions.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

just then anamatar strode into the room with a heavy mace in one hand and a long black spear in another. He was clad in black steel. His helm was pointed in 3 peaks in likeness thongorodrim. "I will audition for Morgoth." he walked over the cardboard trees and stabbed them with his spear. He then walked over to the cardboard fingolfin and hit the ground around him with the mace. Then he stepped on the elves neck.

Id also like to audition as Aule. I can do a great dwarf making.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

Goldie stands. "im ready also. I will play whatever part/s you decide to place me in."


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 21, 2002)

mmm... I guess you have enough actors. Well, that's okay, I'll just go back to The Shire and sulk. *Cora walks away with her hands in her pockets*


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

*claps politely for the AnamatarIV person* "That's great. Nice costume! Do you have a song for us? After that, you can audition for Aule, but I have to warn you that you'll be competing against Boffin over there!" *points behind him to the nervously pacing Dwarf* to the Goldberry person ---> "Whatever part or parts you want to audition for (from the list on the first page) can come after this guy."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

song? morgoth sings? I can make lots of stuff like aule. Very good stuff. I made my own staff. I even drew up a perfect sword that aule would use. Im sorry but i dont know Erus song so i cant exactly sing it.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 21, 2002)

OOC: Well, I sat home and thought for about two minutes, then realized I was bored and came back where I got someone to explain a bit so, here we go.

IC: Cora walks nervously into the room. I would like to audition for anyone. Preferably Galadriel....


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

to the Anamatar person ---> "Come on, Melkor! Show us your humorous side! Give us a song about those annoying elves!  Or if you'd rather not, show me a scene with Aule. I'm listening." to Cora ---> "Sure, you can go as soon as the stage is free."

OOC: Ack! Crazy capitalized name person! Read my PM!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 21, 2002)

OOC: I did. That's what made me come back. Notice the someone explained it to me part.

IC: Cora sits down, watching the others in silence.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

Well...he he. I havent exactly even read half of the book BUT IM GONNA FINISH IT IN THE NEXT WEEK! I SWEAR!!!!!

okay--im gonna do the scene how aule makes the dwarves. *starts scene* weeps before Illuvatar *ends scene* phew. That scene took like 20 minutes!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

Goldie sighs, and decides to audition for Luthien, since she's not blonde.

*ooc, im halfway through the book, too. *read read read read....*


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

*writes stuff down on his official looking papers* "Okay, Anamatar, if that's all you have, you can go. Our people will call your people. Help yourself out at the snack bar." *sees the Goldberry person* "Okay, if you're ready, you're up!"

OOC: Got it, crazy capitalized name person. I was expecting a reply. *sniff*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

SNACK BAR!!!!???!!! anamatar ran to the snack bar and dove into the food.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

Goldie walks onto stage and smiles. her audition is from the part of the sil when Luthien gives up her immortality for Beren. Her monologue is shorter than anamatar's, lasting about 7 min. She delivers the speech to the best of her ability, and then sings her song. when she is finished, she smiles at Truor, walks down the stairs and gets a drink of water.

"Anamatar," She whispered, "when do you think they'll finish the cast lists?"


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

*is seen trying to figure out a crossword puzzle on his clipboard, then writes down more stuffs on his official looking papers* "Hm? Oh, yeah. That was good! Are there any other parts you're trying out for?"


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

Goldie grins, "No, seeing as there is a great lack of female characters, i thought i would just audition for Luthien. besides, im not blonde."


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

"Okay, but you know, we have wigs!" *looks around for other people to critique* "Next?"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

anamatar whispered back at goldie "Did you think my weeping infront of Eru with the big mace as the hammer sounded...real? I didnt think it looked like i liked the dwarves. But i think the part when I kissed the hammer before i lifted it was pretty good.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

*whispers* "i thought it was awesome. i loved the look on your face when eru almost forced Aule to kill the dwarves."

*OOC i hope im gettinga ll these god's names straight. i mean, im working on this book, but its kinda confuzzeling.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

*Boffin uses his mace as a pole vault to get up on stage* "Sorry I don't have a hammer, but I'll just use my mace. Okay, this is a comical rendition of Aule versus Eru when Eru finds out about the Dwarves." *reads off of a crumpled up piece up paper one last time, then sticks it in his pocket* 

Boffin, standing on a stool to be Eru: Hellooo, dear offspring! What have you got there?

Boffin, kneeling to be Aule: Nothing! Nothing! You only see air!

Eru: Dooon't be silly! I love you very much! *sees the seven Dwarven toy soldiers Boffin set up* Oops! I guess you shouldn't create!

Aule: *grabs the soldiers, and sticks them in a cupboard* I see he'll ruin everything he sees in front of him! I'll have to move my studies so they'll be much safer!

*Boffin then proceeds to argue with himself as Aule and Yavanna, when he's finally done, he shakily walks off the stage, where he looks around for some comfort food*

OOC: Does anyone know where I got that crazy idea from? I hope not!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

ooc-eru is illuvatar, the one.

ic-"hey truor! Can you make me a miniature set (like 2 ft. by 2 ft.) with tiny dwarf sculptures on it so i can almost bash them?"


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

OOC: No, I meant for the crazy scene. oh well.  

IC: "Sorry, but I'm supposed to be judging you. Ask Boffin for his. You think I run around all the time carrying toys?" *writes more official looking stuff* "Anybody know the six-letter name for the guy who saved Middle Earth? Oh, yeah! Never mind!"


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

"Pippin" Shouts goldie from the snack bar


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

anamatar looked up with half a bar of choclat in his mouth (which i really do). "Smeagol is 7 letters. Youre the stage manager. Meanign stage crew, right?"


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 21, 2002)

*elbows anamatar* "Dolt, he ment Gollum. G-O-L-L-U-M. six letters"


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

"Yes, I'm the stage manager. Meaning in charge of the stage crew. I've also been asked to help out with casting. Why?"


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 29, 2002)

Menal returns from backstage and takes a seat next to Truor. "Hey good work Truor...Thanks for taking over... I saw a few of the auditions from backstage. Good Job guys! I can see we have a lot of talent in this room. So who is next. We've got a lot of roles to fill...so lets see who else can wow me!"


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 30, 2002)

"I'll go." Cora says, standing up and hopping on stage. "I want to do my song first. I'll do in charecter of Luthien singing to Beren." She takes a deep breath and sings her song. When she's finished, she does the same scene as Goldie did, apologizing for doing the same one before and after. (I actually intend on doing this one, and I looked for a better one, but this is one of my favorites! Sorry, Goldberry!) Finishing her scene, a tear in her eye, she hops of the stage. "I really don't have a particular part I favor. That scene was just one I'm best at, to show you my acting talents." Walking over to the snack table, she whispers in Goldies ear: "I'm really sorry about that, I hope you're not mad at me."


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 30, 2002)

Goldie grins. "How could i be mad about it, Cora? you were awesome"


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 30, 2002)

Cora looks up at her with a reileived smile. "Thanks! You did a great job, too. You're a tough act to follow!" Cora then fills a cup with punch and finishes it in three swallows. "Oh, how am I EVER gonna wait until they cast the roles?"


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 1, 2002)

Cora walks over to Truor and looks over his shoulder at the crossword puzzle he's working on. Sitting down on a chair behind him, she pulls out a peice of paper and starts working on one of her poems. "What rhyms with orange......" she says out loud ".... Ahhh, blowtorch kinda does." as she goes back to her poem.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 2, 2002)

*glances at the scary poetic person behind him, then writes down more official stuffs, covering them again with his crossword puzzle* to Menal ---> "Do you know what happened to those guys that came in at the beginning? There are still plenty of parts for them to choose from."


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 2, 2002)

"Good question Truor...HEY COME ON ALL YOU SHY PEOPLE OUT THERE...WE HAVE LOTS OF PARTS STILL AVAILABLE! I think it is now time to announce the final call for the auditions...What do you think Truor?"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 2, 2002)

anamatar walked back in in his melkor outfit. "You want songs and humour? Ill give you one funny song!!!! It goes to the melody of "Guys and Dolls."

*v1* I used to live in Valinor
But they kicked me out cuz Im melkor

The valar raised up Middle Earth
And i destroyed it to the hearth

v1

Then Feanor named me Morgoth
I took those gems and he swore an oath
To get those gems and kill me morgoth

v1
*in rap style*
And fingolfin he tried to kill me
MAde me make holes in my land did he
But then he tripped
What a dip
I stepped on his neck with my foot
But he cut it off to the boot
And then the eagle came and ripped
My beautiful face to bits

v1

v1

I AM MELKOR MORGOTH RULER OF THE EEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRTH!

Thank you than you!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 2, 2002)

Cora stands up and applaudes


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 2, 2002)

i edited my song. That fingolfin verse is now being rapped.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 3, 2002)

"Yikes! Final call already? Those people had better hurry up! I know that I won't be able to play all of those parts!" *writes more official stuffs down for Anamatar's latest performance* "Yeah, ummm... very original! Good job!"


----------



## Galdor (Oct 3, 2002)

Galdor walks out from back stage, to see if there is anything else he can do to help.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 3, 2002)

"Bravo Anamatar! That was Brilliant!!" 

Then whispering to Truor "Hey...don't worry....I'm sure we will get a few more people. Well...at least I hope we do. Although, this play is not impossible to do with only a few people...Think about it...Legolas did the entire play by himself and naked...i'm sure we can make it work!!"  

*Then waving Galdor over, Menal and Galdor discussed lighting design as they waited for the next person to audition. *


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 5, 2002)

Cora looks around and notices the emptieness of the room around her...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 5, 2002)

anamatar looked at cora. "SSSSSSHHHHHHOOOOOOSSSSSSSSHHHHH!!! im trying to write my song about glorfindel (who i might play if you need me) and his fight with a balrog!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 5, 2002)

Cora sinks down into a seat and tries not to think so loud


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 5, 2002)

*shudders* "No, I'd rather not think about Legolas doing the entire thing naked!"  to Anamatar ---> "If you're going to do a scene with Glorfindel, go ahead. I don't see many people around to steal the part!"


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 7, 2002)

Cora waits impatiently for someone to do a scene or something.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 7, 2002)

i dont actually know any songs to sing about glorfindel but i can do a mean falling down!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

"Go right ahead, Anamatar. People are waiting. I'm sure they're all just lined up outside the door!"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 7, 2002)

okay you guys are gonna be amazed! Here we go. Anamatar stood up perfectl straight and fell down in a very realistic way.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 8, 2002)

Menal stands up abruptly and gives Anamatar a standing ovation.

"BRAVO!!! That was brilliant!"  

*whispering to Truor* "There is real talent in that one"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 8, 2002)

anamatar strutted out of the door and meandered on foot back home. Best to leave while youre ahead.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Oct 8, 2002)

"But anamatar, you cant leave without a trip....a faint....something" *dramatic fall into chair*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 8, 2002)

anamatar walked back in. "FINE!" he turned to walk back out and walked right into the door. "Good enough?"


----------



## Goldberry344 (Oct 8, 2002)

"no, but oh well. if thats the best you've got...."


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 14, 2002)

"Ok...seeing that we have no more who are willing to audition ...I will go over the audition tape and be posting the casts lists shortly."


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 22, 2002)

Pops head out of the back room and announces:

"CAST LISTS WILL BE POSTED IN 24 HOURS! "


----------



## Galdor (Oct 22, 2002)

I have things in the back all ready to go, so if you need me to play somone for you I'll be able to play a small part.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 23, 2002)

The Official Cast List for Simarillion the Musical: (in order of appearance)

Melkor - Anamatar
Tulkas- Gary Gamgee
Yavanna- Aerin
Manwe- Elessar
Varda- Menal
Aule- Boffin

Feanor- Elessar
Fingolfin- Anamatar
Finarfin- Boffin
Ungoliant- Menal
Mandos- Galdor 
Finrod- Gary Gamgee
Galadriel- Cora

Melian- Cora
King Thingol- Boffin
Maedhros- Anamatar
Maglor- Elessar
Caranthir- Gary Gamgee

Beren- Anamatar
Luthien- Goldberry
Carcharoth- Boffin
Huan- Gary Gamgee

Rian/Morwen- Aerin
Hurin- Gary Gamgee
Turin- Anamatar
Nienor - Cora
Mim- Boffin 
Beleg- Elessar
Glaurung- Menal 
Brandir- Gary Gamgee

Tuor- Anamatar
Earendil- Elessar
Cirdan- Boffin
Elwing-Goldberry
Elrond- Menal
Elros- Anamatar


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 23, 2002)

*Boffin runs over to the list* "I'm Aule! Yay! Hm? I'm Finarfin, too? I'll have to brush up on my elf history! King Thingol? Never heard of him. Probably another elf. oh well. Carcharoth? Who's that? Mim? Well, that sounds like a Dwarf! Where's a copy of The Sil? I never really got around to reading much more after Aule made the Dwarves. Whoops! Cirdan? Ack! Waaay too many elves in this!" *goes off to find The Sil*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

*screams in sarcasm/hint of sinisism* I have to be beren with _her_ being Luthien!?!?!?!    Cool I get to die AND cut off a foot!!! {fingolfin}


----------



## Goldberry344 (Oct 23, 2002)

*grin* you know you love it, anamatar.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

youre right. I will love cutting off a foot. And...WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!!!!   YOU DID THIS ON PURPOSE DIDNT YOU!!!!! IM GONNA HAVE TO CUT OFF MY OWN FOOT _WHILE_ STEPPING ON MY OWN THROAT!!!!! :" Anamatar starts doing weird twistings of the body in order to step on his own throat and have a way to cut off his foot.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 23, 2002)

*looks nervously at the list* "Yay! I got Galadriel!!!! hmm... let's see... *claps hands* Yay I got Melian and Neinor too! hurray! Wait, what am I saying? I've got three parts to learn!" *starts studying furiously*  "Congrats, Golberry! You'll do great!"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

i have *6* parts to learn!!!!! AND I DONT EVEN HAVE THE BOOK WITH ME!!!! HAhahahahaha! Looks like i need to go to the library again. So when are we gonna do the play? Im gonna need to work on the stepping on throat thing.


----------



## Galdor (Oct 23, 2002)

Sweet, I get to be Mandos, and pronounce doom on everyone.

OOC: How exactly is this play supposed to work? And how is Anamatar suppose to play both Melkor and Fingolfin?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

no no no!!! I wanna do it!!! YOU CANT TAKE IT AWAY FROM ME!!!!  itll be fun. I will like do some yoga like 5 minutes before the performance and hop back and forth between melkor and fongolfin and put my foot to throat...


----------



## Goldberry344 (Oct 24, 2002)

just create another character to play the role. i guess.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 24, 2002)

"Ok guys...let's not get ahead of ourselves now...we have to have practices before the play."

*Hand out the 'Official Script' to everyone in the room*

"Ok guys and gals, review your scripts and we will start our first practice shortly"

OCC: Galdor, The play is not meant to be complicated. We just do a few practices...craziness ensues...then we do the play. It is up to you to decide how your parts will be played. You are the actors...and I believe that the true actor's talent lies in his/her skills of improvisation. Have fun!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

Just a wee problem. I dont have the book with me. I suppose I could check it out at the library again. BUT WHEN CAN I DO MY MELKOR SONG??????? Im gonna have to work on my kicking throat move.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 24, 2002)

Cora walks over to the corner without a word and begins to run lines.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 26, 2002)

*Boffin wanders around, doughnut in hand, making grand gestures all over the place, trying to look like Aule* "Does anybody know where the person who's playing Yavanna is? I'd like to practice arguing with her. And who's going to be Eru anyways? You, Menal?"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey look guys I got it!!! You see my sister has been teaching me yoga and now I can step on my throat!!!!! Whens the 1st rehearsal?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 27, 2002)

*Boffin looks at Anamatar quizzically* "What does yoga have to do with anything?" *pretending he knows what yoga is* "The first rehearsal is supposed to be right now, but I can't find the person who's supposed to be playing my wife and I don't know who Eru is! oh well."


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 29, 2002)

"Ok everyone...before we get started let's do some drama exercises to get ready. Everyone get in a circle...and if you know any good drama exercises to get started let me know...otherwise we will begin with the ones that I know"


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 29, 2002)

Cora clapped her hands and comes into the circle "Yay circle time!"


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

*Boffin comes over and grabs a stool to sit on* "I don't know any drama exercises." *hangs head in shame* "I just had to make sure that a Dwarf played Aule. What are the ones you know?" *looks to Menal as if she knows everything* 
*Truor runs around, getting accustomed to the stage and everything, then sits down, watching the group sometimes, reading the 'Official Script' sometimes*


----------

